# Using videos to learn/train



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hello, I'm curious at to everyone's opinion on using videos to learn a martial art.
If for instance, I want to learn Kajukenbo, but theres no instruction available in my area, would using tapes such as the ones by Panther Productions, be helpful? My style of kenpo, Karazenpo Goshinjutsu, is part of the Kajukenbo tree, so its not like coming from, a Tae Kwon Do style for example, and wanting to learn Kajukenbo. I beleive the head of Kajukenbo in Canada, Mr. Philip Gelinas of Montreal, is the only school teaching it. It would be my hope that I could train at his school someday, but given my current location, would using videos to leaarn the katas and self defense techiques with a partner be useful?
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 18, 2004)

You will hear conflicting view points on this topic.  You have inevidnetly opened a can of worms with your question.  It should be interesting to see the replies to your post.


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Well I wasnt looking to start any controversy, just wanting to know if its helpful for someone in my situation


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jul 18, 2004)

videos are good for instruction if you don't have access to an instructor in your area,but they are only a reference guide and in no way should replace a teacher. btw phillip gelinas is a super nice guy and i have had the pleasure of training with him a couple of times,probably one of the top guys in CANADA.
later
jay
artyon:


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 18, 2004)

WindsorMAGuy28 

Jaybacca72 is one of teh best instructors you can find, he is only 2 hours away from you.  If you ever get the chance to train with him do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks Rob 


Shane


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't know what part of Mass. your from, but Grandmaster Kalaii Griffin has 4 Kajukenbo schools in Mass.
http://www.griffinskarate.com/index.html


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 18, 2004)

WindsorMaGuy28 is located in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, roughly 12 -16 hours away from MA.


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> WindsorMaGuy28 is located in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, roughly 12 -16 hours away from MA.


Oh my mistake.:whip: I thought the "Ma" part of his name was for Mass.

I spent some time visiting with Prof. Gelinas last saturday in Las Vegas.  If you get the chance to train with him, he's a real hardcore martial arts nut.  Even trains with the "Dog Brothers", uses the name "Sled dog".


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 18, 2004)

I believe tapes are useful and purposeful if you have a background that would allow you to digest the material. The better and more informative the tape could allow for an inexperienced martial artist to benifit. I am highly doubtful that a person with no prior training would become an effective martial artist watching tapes. 

WindsorMAGuy28, 
How long have you been training in Karazenpo Goshinjutsu? 

Don (El Paso)


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Don, I trained  for 6 yrs, finally achieved my first degree black belt in 1999 after starting in 1993. I havent had an opportunity to train since then due to my having to move away to seek employment. While training in Kenpo, I started to read about Kajukenbo and found out that there is instruction in it here in Canada. But with school and work, I dont know how I could find the time to train, esp. since the Kajukenbo is in Montreal and I'm living in Windsor.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 18, 2004)

I train long distance via Video Tapes under my Instructors. But I am planning on following up with personal Visits. 

Mark E. Weiser


----------



## MJS (Jul 20, 2004)

WindsorMAGuy28 said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm curious at to everyone's opinion on using videos to learn a martial art.
> If for instance, I want to learn Kajukenbo, but theres no instruction available in my area, would using tapes such as the ones by Panther Productions, be helpful? My style of kenpo, Karazenpo Goshinjutsu, is part of the Kajukenbo tree, so its not like coming from, a Tae Kwon Do style for example, and wanting to learn Kajukenbo. I beleive the head of Kajukenbo in Canada, Mr. Philip Gelinas of Montreal, is the only school teaching it. It would be my hope that I could train at his school someday, but given my current location, would using videos to leaarn the katas and self defense techiques with a partner be useful?
> Any advice would be appreciated



There have been many threads on this, but I'll give my thoughts.  To use them as your sole learning tool...chances are its gonna be hard, especially if you are unfamiliar with that art.  Nothing can replace an instructor, due to the fact that the tape won't correct your mistakes and the fine points will probably not be there.  

My advice would be to find someone in the area that you could study under.  Even if the drive was an hour, in the long run, it'd be well worth it.

Mike


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 20, 2004)

Larry Tatum on his web site referances a study done about this.


----------



## Enson (Jul 20, 2004)

its better to find an actual course that will guide you step by step. video testing and what not. the problem comes in when you don't know anything and you try to stock up on all the videos by panther. don't get me wrong i have a couple ninjutsu videos but they are more for entertainment. get some ideas. check out the videos. if they seem a little to advance for you they are probably not made as a course and won't take you through fundamentals.(even though they claim to)

peace


----------

